

How Git Saved My Workshop - emmett9001
http://emmett9001.tumblr.com/post/43989269757/how-git-saved-my-workshop

======
Taleb88
I'm a first semester Grad School at Pace. My major is Computer Science. To be
honest, I don't have any experience working in the field. However, I do have
some programming experience. I'm happy to say that Emmett was fantastic in
explaining how to create video games. I was blown away with how much he really
is into this. The wealth of knowledge that he possesses is amazing. I hope
that he does another workshop at Pace. He's phenomenal.

~~~
emmett9001
Wow, thanks Taleb. I'm really glad you enjoyed the workshop. Hopefully I'll be
doing more work with Pace in the near future!

------
pixelmonkey
Link to his tags in Github:
<https://github.com/emmett9001/iPhoneGameDemo/tags>

I actually used a similar technique for a course I taught on rapid web
prototyping, it turned out well: <https://github.com/amontalenti/rapid-
web/tags>

The other cool thing about setting up these tags is making it easy to use
Github's compare view to see the differences between any number of steps. e.g.
in his example, here is the difference between step 0 and step 1 of his
tutorial:

[https://github.com/emmett9001/iPhoneGameDemo/compare/0_ready...](https://github.com/emmett9001/iPhoneGameDemo/compare/0_ready...1_firstbody)

